# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Mirage IIIC - Eduar 1:48 от Сергея Галицкого

## Kasatka

Очередная модель от Сергея Галицкого

на этот раз Мираж IIIC

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...eIII/index.htm

Прошу любить и жаловать =)

По-моему просто здорово получился =)

----------


## Котков Андрей

И мне понравилось, есть что-то этакое в Миражах. 

Ну сборка и покраска модели вообще нельзя не отметиь высоким баллом.

----------


## Nazar

Отличная модель Сергей, предлагаю сравнить

http://gallery.rumodelism.com/gallery/img88/m1768.shtml

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Здравствуйте Сергей,

Я - начинающий моделист и меня интересуют многие аспекты как достичь такого превосходного вида модели.  У меня вопрос к Вам и к тем, кому не лень ответить.    :Wink:  

Что значит фраза "волшебную жидкость Micro Sol я применял сразу после перевода дек".  Что это за жидкость такая.  Как её применять.

Заранее спасибо,
Вадим.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Мне не лень, вот тут прочитайте про жидкости:
http://heliborne.webzone.ru/issues/heliborne33.htm

----------


## Sorm

> Отличная модель Сергей, предлагаю сравнить


Не в обиду ни кому модель Nazara получилась более правдоподобная.
В первый момент подумалось что это фотка реального самолета ;-)
Круто!

----------


## Kasatka

> Сообщение от Nazar
> 
> Отличная модель Сергей, предлагаю сравнить
> 
> 
> Не в обиду ни кому модель Nazara получилась более правдоподобная.
> В первый момент подумалось что это фотка реального самолета ;-)
> Круто!


=) хорошая модель у Володи, да.
Правда игрушечные блестящие колеса портят весь "правдоподобный" вид ;)

----------


## Сергей Галицкий

Спасибо и за критику и за отзывы.
Володя, модель твою я видел на ру моделизме. Насчет сравнения не будем, ладно!? Я вижу на твоей модели столько "неправильностей", что из бы хватило на небольшой спиок, поскольку нахожусь в теме вопроса.   :Wink:  
Что касается пожеланий правды жизни, то посмотрите на фото любых реальных Миражей, не старых обшарпанных музейных, у французов они всегда содержатся практически в идельном состоянии. Кроме того, в  тексте же написано, что клиенту не нравится грязь на модели, поэтому никаких особых усилий для этого не прилагалось. :?

----------


## Vadim Saveliev

Сергей, назови хотя бы одну неправильность - модель выглядит идеально.

----------

Ладно, уговорили, вот что я вижу неправильного у Володи:
1. Радиопрозрачные панели на киле у володиного миража совсем не вижу, их три штуки, они имеют черные кромки. Это все равно что не накрасить радиопрозранчые панели на килях Су-27.
2. Проблесковый красный фонарик на киле не обозначен.
3. На крыльях имеются прозрачные окошки у самых законцовок-они синие, а не просто прозрачные.
4. Красные Бэджики, что на воздухзаборниках и за кабиной расположены неправильно -сравните с моим миражом -у меня кстати они сделаны не декалью а накрашены с помощью масок краской.
5. Панель цинк-хромат на днище отсутствует(сужу по фото на ру моделизме).
6. Металлом на мираже не выделены все панели, что выделены у Володи. Кроме того, на мой взгляд они темные слишком здесь, чем на самом деле(это единственная субъективная оценка).
Остальные вещи элементарно указаны в инструкции, и проигногроровать их было странно для меня....

----------


## German

мне понравились обе модели, сам хотел такую, но как всегда - раньше деньгов не было, теперь времени.

что не понравилось, ИМХО естессно (мож так и надо), стык лобовухи с фюзеляжем вот тут видно:
http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...new_page_4.htm

----------


## Nazar

> Ладно, уговорили, вот что я вижу неправильного у Володи:
> 4. Красные Бэджики, что на воздухзаборниках и за кабиной расположены неправильно -сравните с моим миражом -у меня кстати они сделаны не декалью а накрашены с помощью масок краской.
> 5. Панель цинк-хромат на днище отсутствует(сужу по фото на ру моделизме).
> ...


У меня кстати они то-же накрашены, как и полосы на крыле и синяя "галка" на киле.
Хром-цинк то-же есть и на РуМоде она присутствует (фото)
, просто темная и цвет сильно исказилзя, зато на фото, где видно фрагмент форкиля (в начале ветки) цвет тот

Ну а остальное...,косяки есть согласен, самое интересное, что у нас похожая ситуация(в плане заказа) и очень похожий текст.
C уважением .

----------


## Марат

Мне понравились обе модели. Но предпочтение зрительно отдал бы Владимиру (извените, Владимир, что обращался к Вам - Назар, думал это имя).

----------


## Nazar

> (извените, Владимир, что обращался к Вам - Назар, думал это имя).


Да меня уже лет 20 практически все Назаром зовут, я уже и забывать начал что я Владимир :Biggrin: 
Так что все нормально.

----------


## b707

Модели обе красавицы. А какой фирмы была использована основная серебрянка?

----------


## Nazar

> Модели обе красавицы. А какой фирмы была использована основная серебрянка?


Спасибо.
В моем случае, автомобильная серебрянка ABRO ( в аэрозольном баллоне )

----------

